# New Mice



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I went to my first AFRMA mouse show the past weekend and brought home these awesome mice. The pictures are not that great, so I do apologize a head of time.

























KK ? - PEW self buck

















KK ? - Dove self buck









KK ? -Champagne self buck (Won Best Stud Buck)

















KK ? - Cream satin buck (Won Best Variety)

















KK Esemais - Reverse siamese buck

















KK Anubis - Black self buck (Won Best Section)


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the reverse Siamese!! They are beautiful looking bucks!


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great looking bucks to start your own show lines  ! 
Do you plan buy any beautiful does for them ? It's very worth to have nice babies on the beginning


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Sadly no, I have to breed them all to pet type does to start my show lines. Which will put me back many generations, and Ill have to breed back to the original bucks heavily to weed out the pet type. No matter, I love a challenge even if it takes a couple years to get them back up to proper quality.


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

You're really crazy :lol: 
That's horrible  
Personally I couldn't wait as long time and why make pet type from show mice ?
I think you should think about this  
Maybe It would be much easier way, but you will not regret  
Don't wasting these pretty boys  :!:


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

The breeder had no show type does available, and probably won't for many months. So I sort of have to work with what I have at the moment and cross all my show bucks to pet types. I'll eventually get them all back up to show quality, it will just take time.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong with a person breeding as they like. Personally, I like really big mousies, but I'm not real fond of the huge ears found on show mousies, so I don't see it as a problem. I do like the nice strong tails, though. In any event, if there are no show type does to mate these boys with, there's no reason not to use them with pet type does until, and if, show does are available. Assuming that's what the breeder wants.

Some of us just love meeces, and don't care particularity if they are typey or not.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

If I could have just one show mouse to improve my pet mice, I'd take a buck over a doe any day. I can get a lot more babies out of a buck in any case.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

In the U.S. most breeders are very spaced out, and its not as easy to get show typed mice. RDM had to drive 19 hours to pick up these mice, and the breeder did not have ANY does available at the show. There were no other mouse breeders at the show.

It would be better to breed the bucks to a pet store mouse and get some offspring that can be bred back than to not breed them at all after all the trouble he went through to get them.

Not to mention, a very dear friend of mine started out as RDM, with nice show bucks and pet store does, and she now has some of the best mice in the country. There is nothing wrong with a little extra work.

Not to mention, I will be shipping him some much typier does than his current ones to breed to them later this year. That will greatly improve his lines.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I think they are all good looking


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the satin and the reverse siame are my favorite. The color on the reverse siamese just looks so delicate. What's the genotype of a cream mouse?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

The cream is genetically ce/c.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! Can the rest of the gene code be anything? Does it matter what the rest of the genes are, or does the ce/c pretty much take care of everything?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Well a cream mouse is generally a/a ce/c, or in other words black based. You wouldn't want them being A/* (agouti based) as they would be ticked and washed out looking.

My cream satin is a/a b/b ce/c sa/sa. The chocolate is in there because supposedly it makes the mice bigger.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you ever want to pass a cream satin down my way in the future, just let me know...


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually got my mice from California, so if you want some of the best show mice in the US go to Karen Robbins(president of AFRMA). I'll be going to shows down in southern California once a year though hopefully, once I can get my lines up to proper quality.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I met Karen at a show, when I had no idea who she was. Later I found out and I was like, REALLY?  I met an important person and NO ONE TOLD ME?!? I've been thinking about showing, but I only have pet mice, and I'm afraid I'll get laughed out of the building. Plus I'm afraid to let anyone know I'm a feeder breeder.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

What varieties are you interested in? I don't think you'd be laughed out of the building, there are only two people that regularly show their mice with AFRMA currently anyway. Plus, if your really serious about breeding show mice and exhibiting, I don't think it would matter if you use your excess stock for feeders. (Most breeders I know of donate their culls to raptor/snake rescues, give them away as frozen feeders, etc.)


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Only two people! In previous posts, some Americans on here claimed their club was better than the NMC, because it was bigger.... how....American!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

The problem is that I don't really know what varieties I'm interested in. I breed for health and temperment, and whatever colors I find pretty. If I had to pick... I'd say black tans (but all my tans have really light bellies), broken satin chocolates, and cinnamon? Problem is, I have almost every variety, but I'm not focused in any of them. I figure if I show, I'd enter in the pet classes for most unusual marking, or friendliest, or something.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> Only two people! In previous posts, some Americans on here claimed their club was better than the NMC, because it was bigger.... how....American!


Ha! No, our clubs don't even compare to the NMC! There are so few fanciers in our country and we are very far spread that you have to travel thousands of miles usually to acquire new stock or go to shows.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh! Well someone must have got it wrong then! That was what I thought it must have been like.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I am in total awe of all of those meeses, but especially that reverse siamese! Just.. wow! :shock: You are so lucky to have had that opportunity! Beautiful, beautiful mice!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

If cream is ce/c, what does ce/ce look like?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/beige.html


----------

